# HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! leopard gecko is dying!!!!!



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

today, me and my brother found our leopard gecko just lying in his tank with his eyes closed but was not dead. he could barely move and wont not eat.(he always had eating problems since we got him) he just laid there and wouldn't even drink water. he is so thin we can see his bones and his tail is only about one millimeter thick. we think it could be internal bleeding but the highest point in his tank is one centimeter tall. we dont use substrate and dont have any sharp or harmful things in his tank he is going to die soon if i dont help him. we dont have or know a reptile vet. he wouldn't even eat his shed! we he is about 1 year old and is very small. could he have mbd? because we think our calcium might be outdated. we already lost 2 reptiles this summer so please help!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

by the sounds of it there is not much you can do.

The only thing is to find a vet tomorrow.

Calcium being outdated would not have caused that.

The likelihood is that he does have mbd as well as other issues. 

It doesn't sound good though, sorry that I cannot give you any advice.

Surely this cannot just have happened and you must have noticed him being ill/skinny earlier?


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*dying leopard gecko*

he has been skinny alot but never like this. we just found him like this today. the people we got him from sold him for a very cheap price. im not sure if he was this skinny earlier because hes my bros pet and im not sure when this started


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

when did you get him and who did you get him from?


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*dying leopard gecko*

about a year ago and i think we got him from a place called reptiles by mack in idaho we live in california


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Ryan Chang said:


> about a year ago and i think we got him from a place called reptiles by mack in idaho we live in california


Well I dont know then.

The likelihood is its either just an illness that you didnt get cured by a vet or incorrect husbandry.

Sorry I can't help


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*dying leopard gecko*

should i try leopard gecko slurry?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

What you should try is to get him to a vet. If for anything else to be put out of his misery. We can't guess at a cause, but if he's impacted then force feeding him will only cause him more stress and pain. Keep him warm, dark and quiet and get him to a vet ASAP.


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*dying leopard gecko*

yes!!!!!!!!!!! he started moving around!!!!!! but im kind of stuck because i cant feed him our crickets are too big and the same with our mealworms


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry but to me the symptoms suggest crypto, a very heavy parasite burden or husbandry-related problems. Really you should have done something much sooner but a vet check ASAP (with a view to PTS) is probably what's best for this guy now.

Without knowing what exactly is wrong and the stress involved I feel that force-feeding isn't a good idea either.


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*dying leopard gecko*

i dont have a reptile vet and i dont know one and im not sure if there are vets that specialize in reptiles here


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Ryan Chang said:


> i dont have a reptile vet and i dont know one and im not sure if there are vets that specialize in reptiles here


If it is as bad as you describe then I would take him to a regular vet and get him put to sleep. 

It doesnt sound like he will recover without a reptile vet.


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*dying leopard gecko*

my parents wont pay for a vet


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Take it to a normal vet for the sake of the gecko even if it is put to sleep as it is suffering you should have done a long time ago if it has been like this and getting worse over time, as above is either ill or died from incorrect husbandry provided by yourself. Doubt it is impaction if no substrate is used. My guess would be incorrect husbandry what is your gecko kept in? Any pics of set up?

How did your last animals die? :/


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Get him to a regular vet and if needs be they will contact someone more specialised. Any vet is better than no vet in this situation.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Ryan Chang said:


> my parents wont pay for a vet


So what did you expect us to say then?

Were you looking for some home miracle cure for what sounds like a dying leo?

Maybe not having a vet is what is causing your reps to die along with insufficient husbandry.


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

By your recent posts and your current posts I think you should stop buying animals you can not look after.


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*dying leopard gecko*

im searching for a reptile vet near my house but havent found one so far


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*found a vet*

i found this animal hospital Greek & Associates Veterinary Hospital but im not sure if they can help retiles too but some vets there specialize in exotic pets so im going to ask my parents if they can take me there.


----------



## juliawrz (Jul 28, 2013)

His eating problem was a just symptom of a more serious matter, although i cant be precise as there are many things which may caused him/her to reject food like stress or illness as you are saying he did from the start. It was a bad idea leaving him in this state as I can lead to worse outcomes. 

A vet would be able to diagnose the problem in a deeper explanation and provide you right antibiotics ive been through this problem myself. If your lizard does manage to be strong, i would advise supplementary feeding by that i mean buy food in power for liquid substance or make a it yourself by blending fruits and vegetables depending on your lizards diet and insert through a syringe to the mouth. And simple clean water. 

I would advise you to go to a normal vet not specialised in reptiles as a you will receive help there. I can guarantee you this I do volunteer work there too. They may not be enough time sadly as reptiles are really tricky ones.But if your lizard is in good enough state, they may do an x ray or blood test, to diagnose the problem and go through a right treatment. 

Hope helped a little bit at least and good luck. Before getting a lizard would advise you to a massive research about the lizard and his requirements as little things you do wrong may affect the lizards health. Once again hope the best for your lizard.


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*dying leopard gecko*

we've had leopard geckos since we were in kindergarden and researched care sheets and everything and this never happened. i read about someone who had 2 leos with about the same symtoms and took them to the vet but they died anyway but im still going to try to take him to the vets. the only thing im worried about is that my parents hate reptiles and dont see sense in spending this much money but im going to try anyway. we got him at a reptile convention for a very cheap price about 15-20$ and he had eating problems when we got him


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*dying leopard gecko*

i think he might have crypto because the symtoms match up perfectly so im probably going to have a vet put him to sleep if he has it


----------



## juliawrz (Jul 28, 2013)

Biggest mistake you could make is ignore the lizard state and leave it until it gets worse and the vets cant start treatment quick enough. These owners complain about death of their lizard even though they went to vets, but if we are honest here the illness condition was probably caused by their improper caring so I wouldn't get influenced by other owners behaviour. 

If you are planning to own any more lizard I would recommend you to try a different lizard which is easier to handle and care for like bearded dragon.


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*dying leopard gecko*

i read about a couple treatments should i try them? they say you can make them drink pepto bismal to reduce pain and stress so they can eat. they also say if you can stop them from touching their poop because they can get infected with more parasites and let their immune system fight the parasite.Or should i just put him to sleep so he doesnt have to suffer?


----------



## juliawrz (Jul 28, 2013)

When your vets confirm the condition. Depending on chance of survival. If the chance of survival is low I wouldn't make the animal suffer but if any chance there is hope of him/her getting better do everything you can. Right antibiotics and pain killers, and make sure if you do receive these it is essential to do supplementary feeding as you dont want to upset his stomach even more. And ask how to handle your gecko while force feeding to not hurt him.


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*dying leopard gecko*

my parents wont take me to the vet no matter how hard i try to persuade them. they just said that no one can do anything for him so im going to try pepto bismol


----------



## juliawrz (Jul 28, 2013)

You are not even sure of your lizard illness so do not give anything to him! This could make him suffer more than he is now


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

If your parents wont get him to a vet then you should sign him over to a shelter. There is no excuse ever to allow an animal to just sit and wait to die. Please don't get any more reptiles after this one, your parents attitude is causing them to suffer.

Let him sit quietly in the warm and the dark and don't keep fussing him or trying to force him to eat anything, you could end up choking him. Without knowing what's wrong with him you could potentially make things a lot worse for him.


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*Dying leopard gecko*

He most likely has crypto because all the symptoms match up and one guy said that he most likely has is. I've run out of time so i have to try pepto Bismol
If i stand and wait he will die. I at least have to try. He's going to die soon and pepto Bismol seems like my only option.


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

Ryan Chang said:


> we've had leopard geckos since we were in kindergarden


You were FIVE at that point. Don't start counting "years of experience" until you hit your teens, please.

If the tail is actually 1mm thick, then I'd say the fair thing is to have it put to sleep. That indicates a LONG period of untreated illness or incorrect care. Call whatever vet if nearby, tell them the situation, and at worst you will get the number of another vet to call.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Ryan Chang said:


> He most likely has crypto because all the symptoms match up and one guy said that he most likely has is. I've run out of time so i have to try pepto Bismol
> If i stand and wait he will die. I at least have to try. He's going to die soon and pepto Bismol seems like my only option.


Home remedies aren't going to save him if it is crypto. If that's what it is he needs a vet. All you will be doing is contributing to his suffering in his final hours.


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*Dying leopard geckos*

My parents won't take me to the vet because of money. They think its not nessisary even though it is. I heard that many breeders had sucess with pepto Bismol. And I can't diagnose him so i have to try. And if he doesn't have it shouldn't kill him. And with my luck im never going to get a pet again. This summer we already lost two reptiles a red eyed tree frog that we had for years (dead) and another leopard gecko who escaped (missing)


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*Dying leopard gecko*

Does anyone know if pepto Bismol helps in any way?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Ryan Chang said:


> My parents won't take me to the vet because of money. They think its not nessisary even though it is. I heard that many breeders had sucess with pepto Bismol. And I can't diagnose him so i have to try. And if he doesn't have it shouldn't kill him. And with my luck im never going to get a pet again. This summer we already lost two reptiles a red eyed tree frog that we had for years (dead) and another leopard gecko who escaped (missing)


Have you done this before? What do you plan to do if you accidentally force it into his lungs? Or give him too much? Do you know how to work out the correct dosage for him...for his species and weight? I expect the many breeders used this treatment long before the gecko reached the stage yours has. 

He's your gecko, nobody can really dictate to you what you can or can't do. But if you truly believe he is dying, then it would be kinder to just let him pass away, rather than risk making things much more painful and scary for him.


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*Dead*

When we came back from Walmart with the pepto Bismol we were to late.
This is the worst day of my entire life. We buried him in our backyard were he will rest in in peace. I just hope he died painlessly.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Ryan Chang said:


> When we came back from Walmart with the pepto Bismol we were to late.
> This is the worst day of my entire life. We buried him in our backyard were he will rest in in peace. I just hope he died painlessly.


Sorry to hear that :grouphug: I hope it's a comfort that he's not suffering any more.

I don't want to kick you while you're down so please, please don't take it that way, just some friendly advice. Until you're old enough to take charge of when your animals can go to the vets, please don't get any more. Sometimes reptiles can be very expensive to care for, which is fine if your parents are willing to pay for that but when they aren't it ends in tears. You shouldn't of had to lose your gecko this way, you are clearly very attached to him and I'm genuinely sorry that there wasn't anything more you could of done for him


----------



## Ryan Chang (Jun 26, 2013)

*Dead*

I made a plaque to honor him and other reptiles we lost. When I grow up im going to dedicate my life to find a cheap and effective cure for crypto and other reptile parasites so no one else has to experience the same pain and suffering.(reptiles and humans)
Im still young so ill get over it but ill still remember him forever.


----------

